# Devils Lake Fishing Report 4/22



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on Devils Lake's been pretty good this past week. Anglers are
reporting a lot of pike and now some walleyes showing up in the coulees and
other moving water areas. Some of the best places for both pike and
walleyes include the Mauvee and Six Mile bridges, Channel A, the bridges of
the Mauvee Coulee from Pelican Lake to Churches Ferry, and the bridges to
the north of Lake Alice. For pike try daredevils, jigs with twister tails,
and herring or smelt. For walleyes, jigs with minnows and/or twister tails,
and cranks such as shad raps and countdowns. The fish tend to move and if
their not biting at one bridge, move on and try another. Pelican Lake is
almost free of ice and it's expected that by this weekend some anglers will
be putting in their boats off the road. This is a great time of year to
catch a nice trophy pike or walleye. Since it is the spawn, please release
these large females to help insure our lake's future. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

